# Wife's dog grooming trailer



## rubberducky

I started on my wife's new dog grooming trailer today. 
Started out with a 6x12 box trailer. Started building a wall 30in in from the back to house 2 generators water heater water pump and odds and ins.

Here is a few pics of how it's coming. 
Anyone know how rhino lining would hold up on wood? Or maybe something els? Needs to be coated in something as it is a very wet environment and need to protect the wood.



















If anyone has any input please share 
James

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to
Rrrrrrrwed


----------



## rubberducky

Oops wrong form!! Is there anyway to get it moved to DIY?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to
Rrrrrrrwed


----------



## rubberducky

Got the back wall framed and started putting plywood up








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to
Rrrrrrrwed


----------



## RB II

I would use FRP (fiberglass reinforced panels). They are use a lot in kitchens and wet areas. Very light weight and easy to install. Basically, use construction glue to stick it to the walls. Put VCT on the floors and vinyl cover base and you would have a very easy to clean, not to mention light weight, area.


----------



## rubberducky

HydraSports said:


> I would use FRP (fiberglass reinforced panels). They are use a lot in kitchens and wet areas. Very light weight and easy to install. Basically, use construction glue to stick it to the walls. Put VCT on the floors and vinyl cover base and you would have a very easy to clean, not to mention light weight, area.


I used FRP on her last one but with all of the movement it would bind up and pop up from the glue letting water in and to the wood. I'm looking for something I can coat it in. Thar will have no seems

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to
Rrrrrrrwed


----------



## rubberducky

Finished the back wall and started on the front shelves. Coming along slow 













James

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to
Rrrrrrrwed


----------



## RB II

Epoxy paint would then by my next recommendation. Also used in wet locations, like restrooms, etc. Almost anything that you use is not going to be water PROOF. At all of the joints, etc, there is the potential for cracking/movement in a trailer. That will break the paint/caulk seal and allow for leaks. Just my .02.


----------



## j4577

How do you keep the exhaust fumes from the generators from being a problem?


----------



## rubberducky

j4577 said:


> How do you keep the exhaust fumes from the generators from being a problem?


It has double doors on the back that she opens all the way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to
Rrrrrrrwed


----------



## monkeyman1

Any concern with the generators (etc.) being stolen from the back room? Guess you could bolt them down.

Make sure you bond the generator frames to the vehicle frame to ensure good grounding.


----------



## On The Hook

Why not make a secure lock box on the tongue for the generator? It would be quieter, you'd have ,more space inside, and less risk of fire/fumes/raw gas causing problems for those inside. Generators mounted inside are usually enclosed in a metal box structure and vented to the outside.

Also, if you put the hardware in the front, you could have the back more open. This would allow the rear doors to be opened to allow outside air in cooler months when ac is not required and give you more flexibility in using the trailer.


----------



## rubberducky

When its not in use it's backed up to the side of the house (can't open the back doors) with the truck in front and all doors locket. 


As for generators on the tongue there isn't room for one much less 2. 
We did the same thing in her old trailer and never had a problem with fumes or anything just always opened both back doors all the way. The back wall has 3/4 in plywood with insulation to help with the sound. 
I will more the likely add a fan or 2 to the back to help move air in and out of the back
I'm also adding 2 windows in the front 1/2 so the costumers can see my wife grooming and in the cooler months she can open the windows.

I'm still having a hard time with what to coat the inside with. Anyone know if rhino lining would work on the wood?
James


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to
Rrrrrrrwed


----------



## On The Hook

Looks like you've got it all covered. Call rhino and ask them if their product will work, you'll likely get a more accurate answer.


----------



## misbhavn

Why not just use a good durable exterior paint on the walls? I would go with a light color so it won't seem dark in there.


----------



## Hooked

I would look at using one of the garage floor coating materials. Sherwin Williams has one which I've seen good reviews on. I think this might give some flexibility to the surface to reduce the amount of cracking. As was mentioned earlier most any coating is going to eventually crack in a small trailer.


----------



## Wooty

Check out http://monstaliner.com/ great product, helpful people and range of colors. Smoother application if you spray it.


----------



## mario8402

I don't see why you couldn't get it rhino lined or linex.. when I got my truck done at the linex place they told me they also sprayed building ceilings with the linex product over asbestos and it would encapsulate the asbestos so the client wouldn't have to go through the process of abatement (churches, schools etc)


----------



## sotexhookset

Very nice.

I opened this thread thinking it was a "some pos stole my wife's dog grooming trailer". Pretty sad that I'd think that but seems every other post is about some worthless meth head or pos ****** stole something.


----------



## Pocketfisherman

West Systems or Gudgeon Brothers encapsulating Epoxy mix is what you need. It is used in modern wooden boat building to treat the parts used in a hull. It is a thin mix drawn into wood pores and end grain by capillary action making the wood waterproof and dimensionally stable. Very good stuff and easy to apply.


----------



## rubberducky

I got back at it today. Put the shelves in and the doors. I used some 1/2in c channel to make sliding doors. Then skinned the rest of it. It's coming along now I just need to find something to coat the inside with.

Thanks for all the ides and help. 
I will admit I'm not the best carpenter but I do what I can lol





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to
Rrrrrrrwed


----------



## rubberducky

Well found out that rhino line will not work. So looked at the west systems. It is perfecit but it's way out of my price range. Some I think I'm going to go with plane C. Thinking about using water seal and FRP over the wood. Still have to find something for the floor.
James


----------



## LaddH

If you use water seal you might have trouble if you are gluing the FRP to the surface that has been water sealed. Do a test sample first maybe.
For the floor how about a commercial quality vinyl roll flooring? It is pretty tough.


----------



## rubberducky

LaddH said:


> If you use water seal you might have trouble if you are gluing the FRP to the surface that has been water sealed. Do a test sample first maybe.
> For the floor how about a commercial quality vinyl roll flooring? It is pretty tough.


I didn't even think about the problems with sealing it and the glue not holding. 
Thanks for the warning!!
I'm going to go to home depot today to start trying to find a floor today I will look at the vinyl floor that my be the way to go!!
James


----------



## rubberducky

Got the floor and walls done this weekend.. A huge thank you to west marine on NASA for helping and answering my 100 questions. I used a 2 part epoxy to coat the floors and side walls. Then my wife painted with an oil based paint. 
It's going slow by it's going 













James

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to
Rrrrrrrwed


----------



## rubberducky

Put the tub in today as well as the water tank and did most of the pluming. 
The other day I put coal tare on the floor. It's coming along nice now this weekend I plane on getting pluming done and start on electrical

The floor








The tub and tank








The vent line for the tank and the fill line








Vent and fill








Bath tun drain








Thanks for looking 
James

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to
Rrrrrrrwed


----------

